
Linus Torvalds: Linux succeed thanks to selfishness and trust - zoowar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18419231
======
kinleyd
An awesome interview. In his views on "selfishness", trust and gpl2 as
ingredients in the success of Linux, Linus reveals a masterful understanding
of human nature. He deserves every dollar of the Millennium technology prize,
and more.

